# Fade - Freilauf teilweise schwergängig



## Deleted 614750 (30. September 2022)

Hallo,

meine Fade hat jetzt ca. 3.000km gelaufen (pirope A.30 Carbon, dort ist glaube ich die Road nabe verbaut?!?).

Heute ist mir aufgefallen, daß der Freilauf jede zweite Umdrehung “einrastet“. Auf dem Video habe ich versuch das einzufangen.
Das Problem ist erst in den letzten Tagen aufgetreten.

Zuerst dachte ich, ok - tauscht halt mal die Lager. Das Lager im Freilauf war auch ein bisschen schwergängig.
Hat nichts gebracht, das Problem ist geblieben.
Darum habe ich mir den Freilauf etwas genauer angeschaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß die Feder an einer Stelle fixiert ist, die andere lose. Ist das so richtig? Die Explosionszeichnung ist hier nicht so ganz eindeutig.

Ich frage mich auch, ob die Feder überhaupt richtig herum gewickelt ist. Werde die Sperrklinken betätigt, dann schaut das freie Ende etwas aus der Nut heraus. Kann es sein, daß sich dieses dann mit der Außenverzahnung verhakt?

Im Bereich der Sperrklinken sieht man auch Abdrücke der Außenverzahnung, ist das normal?

Hier das Rastgeräusch





(und ja, das grüne Lagerfett muß noch weg… im Freilauf ist das entsprechende von Newmen)


----------



## MG (30. September 2022)

HKW schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Fade hat jetzt ca. 3.000km gelaufen (pirope A.30 Carbon, dort ist glaube ich die Road nabe verbaut?!?).
> 
> ...


Nimm bitte Kontakt zu PiRope auf, die haben eine Lösung für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 614750 (30. September 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Dann rufe ich am Dienstag dort an.

Fahren sollte man eher nicht mehr mit dem Freilauf?


Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Deleted 614750 (13. Oktober 2022)

Im ersten Moment ärgert man sich: „ Toll, Freilauf am Arsch. jetzt muß ich das Rad umbauen den LRS einschicken - nerv!“

Dann kommt aber das, wovon viele Firmen nur reden - Service auch nach dem Kauf.
Am Freitag an Pirope verschickt - heute kostenlos zurück.

Ja Fehler können passieren, das weiß jeder der in der Entwicklung/Konstruktion unterwegs ist.
Wenn dieser aber so problemlos und schnell behoben wurde wie in diesem Fall, dann ist das vorbildhaft.

Jetzt ärgere ich mich nur noch darüber, daß ich der Aussage von Pirope „das dauert 2 Tage“ nicht getrautvhabe und den Ersatz LRS für die paar Tage umgebaut hatte, Bremsscheibe, Kassette, Tubeless und  im Radkeller das gleich nochmal……


----------

